# Beach Recon Flight III



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Gents, looks like they're putting the brakes on me since I've been flying so much lately (got to catch up on desk work :thumbdown so this might be the last flight report for a few days. Got out over the beach and covered from the P-Cola fishing pier to well past Dauphin Island and even some of the inside passes as well. Grass is still sitting where it was before so you'll have to deal with that. On the up side we did see more sharks today, especially in the vicinity of the inlet at Ft. Pickens. Both sides of the inlet had a noticeably larger number of sharks on both sides cruising in the shallows, including many just outside the surfline. Most were 4-7 feet range. Also saw three monsters on the Ft Pickens side of the inlet, no kidding all 8-10 foot bulls (yes we got down low to check 'em out). I know there is one member that fishes near the lighthouse on NAS, so we took a look while we were doing touch-and-go's in the pattern at Sherman. Plenty of sharky shapes in the area you fish, have at it! Lots of schools of ladyfish again and lots of bait fish schools up on top. Surprise was seeing several small pods (3-10 fish) of tarpon between the middle of Ft Pickens park to down almost to Perdido Pass as well as a few large cobia cruising alone following several big manta rays. Another good sign was that there appear to be many more slender bikini fish on the beach now that Hang-Out fest is over. Maybe the natives are returning to the beach, happy hunting if you are single as all of them looked legal from where I was sitting. Saw a bunch of fisherfolks out there, many waving, if I overflew you thanks again, that makes it worth our while. Keep at it and let me know if you get into the the toothy critters. For you boaters, please wear those PFD's, it keeps you alive for your free helicopter ride when things go bad, saw too many folks running flat out today with nothing on. Trust me, I've pulled too many folks out who would've made had they had one on. Good luck, tight lines and GO DEVILS!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the update!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW, cool post, thanks.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Devil, I had a student from UCF stop by today, looking to do dolphin census work in P'cola bay. Any chance you or others there could help her out with sightings?


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks!!! Headin' out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Jersey. You got a PM


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the awesome report!:thumbup:


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Kewl informative and useful write, thanks and go devils :- ) whoever they r....


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Awesome post Jersey. Thanks for the post and for serving...


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update! As you guys were doing your patterns I was wondering if it might have been you!


----------



## want2yak (Oct 23, 2007)

Great report and thanks for your service God Bless and safe flying


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe you are now the most followed poster on this forum.... Keep it up my friend. Love your reports!


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks, nothing more than me getting to combine the two things I love the most, flying and fishing. I'll keep em coming as I can get up. Sometimes the flight time comes in waves so it can be feast or famine. However, seeing that you guys were slayin 'em before I was flying around you shouldn't have any trouble finding them without me.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

Jersey any chance I could swing buy sometime and hand you a gopro? I can't think of anything sicker then mounting it on the underside with an adhesive mount. If you think that is possible or wouldn't be problem with you or your superiors send me a pm. I'm stationed at keesler afb so it wouldnt be a problem to get on base to meet you. Thanks again for an amazing report. I'll be down the tear them up tomorrow and Friday. Take care


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Coolest post ever!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Great report thank you!


----------

